# ? Amazon strikes Deal to Develop SD Commercial Vehicles ?



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/09/f...rora-to-develop-self-driving-commercial-vans/
Aurora, the autonomous vehicle technology startup backed by Sequoia Capital  and Amazon, has struck a deal with Fiat Chrysler Automobiles to develop self-driving commercial vehicles.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

as always, and has been the case in every supposed SDC vehicle ever on the road, the human driver does almost all the driving

this has always been the case and always will


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> as always, and has been the case in every supposed SDC vehicle ever on the road, the human driver does almost all the driving
> 
> this has always been the case and always will


Opinions like yours keep The Tomato ? @iheartuber employed.
?‍?U guys know each other :wink:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Opinions like yours keep The Tomato ? @iheartuber employed.
> ?️‍?️U guys know each other :wink:


Hey @RabbleRouser

I can see how you might think so but I'm not the Tomato.

I hate him as much as you do

Let's join forces


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

picked up a truck driver , 6-8 weeks back , and he said they are already testing this in the highways
I think he said he saw a Amzn truck or van


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> Hey @RabbleRouser
> 
> I can see how you might think so but I'm not the Tomato.
> 
> ...


The nazi's would employ your same tactic 
Shoot one of your own to prove your sincerity.

Nice try Greg but we have a: no tomato ? Policy


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> The nazi's would employ your same tactic
> Shoot one of your own to prove your sincerity.
> 
> Nice try Greg but we have a: no tomato ? Policy


So you really think I'm the Tomato?
I assure you I'm not but I can see how you don't believe me- it's cus he's such a disgusting person you just don't know what to believe

I get it

And I'm with you brother

I hate the Tomato too


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> So you really think I'm the Tomato?


Typical tomato ? narcissism.
greg, no one cares about ur denials 
or affirmation


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Typical tomato ? narcissism.
> greg, no one cares about ur denials
> or affirmation


I care.

Tear falls down my eye...


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

You can’t Stop what’s coming 
They all ain’t waiting on U
That’s Vanity


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

It it me or do SD vehicles seem to be forever "in development?"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Typical tomato ? narcissism.
> greg, no one cares about ur denials
> or affirmation


I like ? sandwiches ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I like ? sandwiches ?


Condiment? Bread type? Toasted?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Condiment? Bread type? Toasted?


Vine ripened, 5X6 size, with salt and pepper and mayonnaise, on sourdough bread.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

But if you take them to work you need to put them in a separate container and build the sammich just before you eat it so the bread doesn't get soggy.


----------

